

Interactive Mapreduce | CouchDB - hzay
http://blog.mudynamics.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/icouch.html

======
cdcarter
This is a really great introduction to Couch, and if you like this model of
working with data, you can keep exploring as soon as installing Couch. The
database has a fantastic admin console that lets you explore your data, create
and edit views ad hoc, and try out more advanced couch features. It has a
great UI too.

~~~
kowsik
I wrote this originally for an internal brown bag as a gentle introduction for
SQL-oriented folks. Glad it helped!

------
Andrex
This is very good! I hope it'll be continually supported with new, complex
MapReduces as you think of them.

